# DVI / HDMI / VGA aktiver Umsetzer als VNC Server



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch evtl. eine Umsetzerbox, welche als IN ( DVI, HDMI oder VGA. Idealerweise alle drei damit universeller ) Bildschirmanschlüsse hat und das Bild am IN als VNC Server zur Verfügung stellt?

Ich würde so gerne auf alte Rechner ( natürlich auch mit alten Betriebssystemem ) "schauen", welche etwas entfernt stehen.

Danke für alle Tipps


----------



## PN/DP (25 Juli 2022)

Da fällt mir spontan KVM Switch über LAN ein

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2022)

Danke Harald, ich schaue mir die mal an.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Juli 2022)

Vielleicht ist das auch eine Lösung...Himbeere bzw. eine USB-Capture Card wie diese HDMI und mit   virtualhere eine passende Hardware z.B. ins Netzwerk bringen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2022)

Danke für deine Tipps


thomass5 schrieb:


> USB-Capture Card wie diese...


wird wohl schwierig. Es sind teilweise (ur)alte IPC´s mit Windows XP.


----------



## thomass5 (25 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipps
> 
> wird wohl schwierig. Es sind teilweise (ur)alte IPC´s mit Windows XP.


Gibts auch als VGA zu USB. steckst du einfach als Monitor an den alten PC und die USB-Seite an die virtualhere Hardware. Auf deinen PC wird dann die USB-Verbindung über Netzwerk weitergereicht. Die Himbeervariante hat den Vorteil, du kannst die entfernten Rechner auch bedienen.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Juli 2022)

Es gibt VNC Server die kompatibel mit Windows XP sind. Z.B. RealVNC.
Wäre das nicht die einfache Lösung ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Juli 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es gibt VNC Server die kompatibel mit Windows XP sind. Z.B. RealVNC.
> Wäre das nicht die einfache Lösung ?


Sicherlich, danke. Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das Ding ist, ich möchte nichts installieren ( nach dem Motto: Never touch..... )


----------



## trobo (26 Juli 2022)

PiKVM - Open and inexpensive DIY IP-KVM on Raspberry Pi
					

PiKVM an easy and inexpensive DIY IP-KVM on Raspberry Pi to control remote machines: Full HD, mouse, Mass Storage Drive, VNC, IPMI and much more out of the box. Most modern KVM over IP ever!




					pikvm.org
				









						pikvm - Welectron
					

pikvm: Raspberry Pi 4 Modell B (8 GB RAM) - Raspberry Pi 4 Modell B (1 GB RAM) - PiKVM V3 Preassembled Kit (montiert inkl. Pi4/2GB) - Raspberry Pi 4 Modell




					www.welectron.com
				




Hab ich 2 im einsatz, aktuell noch am experementieren mit einem KVM Switch für mehrere Rechner an einem KVM. Bis jetzt beeindruckt wie gut die Kiste läuft und mit 100ms knapp kann ich auch leben....

Ansonsten tuts jeder andere KVM-over-IP. z.B. aus dem Rechenzentrum:






						Spider Network Remote KVM over IP Switch | Lantronix
					

Lantronix Spider provides secure Remote KVM over IP switches for KVM server management. and guarantees non-blocked access without the need for software.




					www.lantronix.com
				



Doch die fangen meist bei 500€ an.

Mit dem piKVM kommst du auf jedenfall der universal Lösung näher, da es meist einfacher ist ein VGA oder DVI signal auf HDMI zu wandeln (aktiv wandler).  Mit dem Case auf welectron gibt es vorallem auch etwas robustes..


----------

